# Kaufberatung Fertig-PC



## 1chopper1 (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich möchte mir gerne einen neuen PC anschaffen, habe aber keine Ahnung vom Zusammenbauen und generell auch nicht viel Ahnung von Pc's im allgemeinen. Brauche ihn halt nur zum zocken. 
Ich finde den neuen "High End PC Nvidia Edition"

Die offiziellen PCGH-PCs im Überblick [Anzeige] - Bildergalerie - 2011/10/Testtabelle_39_736274623423.jpg - Vollbild

sehr gut, frage mich nur warum ich einen sehr ähnlichen PC bei anderen Anbietern deutlich günstiger bekomme zB hier:

https://www.csl-computer.com/shop/p...5_118&XTCsid=4iur3487cbv14m1e5nbth0g3099sul8u

Beim PC-Games PC sollen ja neben Prozessor und Grafikkarte auch die anderen komponenten hochwertiger sein als bei anderen Fertig PCs aber wie erklärt man diesen Preisunterscheid?

Danke für schnelle Antworten


----------



## 1chopper1 (4. Oktober 2011)

Nochmal zur Ergänzung:
Ich habe ein Budget von ca 1100 ohne Betriebssystem und würde dafür gerne das beste raushohlen was geht, hauptsächlich zum spielen, mit 8 GB Ram, Blue-Ray Laufwerk und zb einer 120-GB-SSD (OCZ Vertex 3).
Kann mir da jmd weiterhelfen?! LG niko


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2011)

Also, ich würde da grob nehmen

Intel i5-2500k ca. 180€
Leiser Kühler wie zB Scythe Katana 3 ca. 20€
passendes Board Chipsatz P67 ca. 100€
8GB RAM DDR3-1333 ca. 40€
Nvidia GTx 570 ca. 280€
Markennetzteil 500-600W ca. 70€
Festplatte WD Blue SATA3 500GB ca. 40€ oder für 10-20€ mehr direkt 1TB
BluRay-Combo (liest Bluray/CD/DVD, brennt CD/DVD) ca. 80€
Gehäuse je nach Geschmack ab 30€, ich sag mal ein gutes: 100€

dann bist Du bei 910€

dazu dann die SSD. 


Eine bessere CPU oder Graka wäre rausgeschmissenes Geld, da es da fast gar nicht besser werden kann (CPU) bzw für nur wenig mehr Leistung es direkt horrend viel mehr kostet.


----------



## 1chopper1 (5. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Antwort!!
So ich hab dann mal versucht nen Pc zusammenzustellen und da kommt folgendes raus:

CPU Lüfter Katana 3 HXLY23 Scythe Katana 3 -19,99€

Grafikkarten NVIDIA GeForce GTX
GeForce GTX 570
JCXBF2
KFA2 GeForce GTX 570    -299€

CPU Sockel 1155
Core™ i5-2500
HR5I09
Intel® Core™ i5-2500     -187€

Netzteile über 600 Watt
Straight Power E8 700W
TN7V29
be quiet! Straight Power E8 700W  -94,90€

Gehäuse Midi Tower
Core 3000
TQXHF6
Fractal Design Core 3000   -59,90€

Solid State Drive 2,5 Zoll SATA
Vertex3 2,5" SSD 120 GB
IMHMNB15
OCZ Vertex3 2,5" SSD 120 GB    -179,90€

Blu-ray Combo SATA
SH-B123L
CEBU52
Samsung SH-B123L   -49,99€

Mainboards Sockel 1155
P67 Pro3
GRER13
ASRock P67 Pro3      -93,90€

Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA
WD1003FBYX 1 TB
AEBW38
Western Digital WD1003FBYX 1 TB    -89,90€

Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-1333
DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
IDIF83J7
GeIL DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit    -39,90€


Das macht an Materialkosten dann: 1.115,37 plus 100 fürs zusammenbauen

Ist das System so stimmig und nichts verlangsamt irgendetwas anderes?
Ist der Intel Core i5 2500K auch eine Option?
Ich habe gelesen das dieses SSD Teil Programmstarts und andere Sachen extrem beschleinigt, lohnt das sich den wirklich bei diesem Preis??
Insgesamt ist dieser Rechner jetzt 100 € teurer als der PC Games PC, hat dafür aber ein BluRay Laufwerk und ne bessere Grafikkarte, ist das die 100€ wert?

Hab wie gesagt nicht wirklich n Plan von PC's also entschuldigt meine "dummen" Fragen 
Vielen dank für Antworten


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2011)

Der 2500k wäre halt besser übertaktbar, da dort alles freigeschaltet ist, was man übertakten kann.

Der PCGH-PC ist auch sehr gut, also ehrlich gesagt: die GTX 570 ist halt so ca 15% schneller, dafür zahlst Du dann halt mehr bei dem PC, den Du selber zusammenstellst. MIt der GTX 560Ti aus dem PCGH-PC "musst" Du halt vlt. ein paar Wochen früher mal die GRafikkarte aufrüsten, als wenn Du direkt eine GTX 570 nimmst. Wenn Du unbedingt BluRay brauchst, kannst Du das beim PCGH-PC natürlich auch noch nachrüsten. Dann wäre der PCGH-PC halt wiederum dann nochmal etwas teurer, aber ggf. gibt es ja noch andere Vorteile beim PCGH-PC, vor allem was Garantie angeht? Ich seh auch grad, dass der PC links von dem Nvidia-PC an sich genau die gleichen Bauteile hat bis auf einen Zusatzlüfter, der sich unterscheidet, dafür aber 30€ weniger kostet. Der wäre ebenfalls gut.

Bei Deiner Zusammenstellung wäre nur zu bemängeln, dass das Netzteil eigentlich zu teuer ist - also, nicht dass es den Preis nicht wert ist, aber es würde eines mit 600W völlig reichen.


----------



## Kreon (5. Oktober 2011)

Bei welchem Shop möchtest du denn bestellen? Reden wir von D? Denn Hardwareversand.de baut dir den PC für 20 Euro zusammen. 
Eine 1TB HDD für 90 finde ich auch etwas happig, das geht eigentlich billiger (z. B. Samsung F3), oder kann die etwas besonderes?
Ob dir der Aufpreis von 180€ für ne SSD es Wert ist, bei jedem Programmstart ein paar Sekündchen zu sparen, musst du selbst wissen. Nice to have ist es allemal, wirklich notwendig ist es nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2011)

Ja, die Festplatte seh ich grad erst, die ist echt ungewöhnlich teuer. Eine Samsung F3 (nicht "green" ) mit 1TB sollte eigentlich maximal 45-50€ kosten, eine Western Digital Blue ca 60€.


----------



## quaaaaaak (5. Oktober 2011)

Kreon schrieb:


> Bei welchem Shop möchtest du denn bestellen? Reden wir von D? Denn Hardwareversand.de baut dir den PC für 20 Euro zusammen.
> Eine 1TB HDD für 90 finde ich auch etwas happig, das geht eigentlich billiger (z. B. Samsung F3), oder kann die etwas besonderes?
> Ob dir der Aufpreis von 180€ für ne SSD es Wert ist, bei jedem Programmstart ein paar Sekündchen zu sparen, musst du selbst wissen. Nice to have ist es allemal, wirklich notwendig ist es nicht.


 kann ich bei fast allem zustimmen, bei der ssd möchte ich noch ergänzen: OCZ hat mit den vertex serien öfters probleme, da die teile nach einiger zeit ausfallen, man sollte sich da evtl nach etwas anderem umschauen und wegen der festplatte, die is so teuer, weil es ne server platte ist, welche für dauerbetrieb geeignet ist, aber ich denke du lässt deinen pc wohl kaum 24/7 laufen und kannst deshalb ~40-50€ sparen in dem du eine Spinpoint F3 oder Western Digital Caviar Blue nimmst.


----------



## 1chopper1 (5. Oktober 2011)

Die Festplatte für 90 ist 
"Sie ist sehr leistungsstark und ideal für Server, Dauerbetrieb und RAID-Systeme geeignet. Bei längeren Idle-Zeiten werden die Köpfe der WD1003FBYX geparkt, für einen geringeren Stromverbrauch. "
Da ich echt kein Bock hab das die nach 6 monaten kaputt ist (stand in bewertungen von anderen 50 Euro Festplatten) und alle daten weg sind dachte ich das ist vllt keine schlechte investition. Und die WD BLue von der herbboy spricht habe ich im alternate pc konfigurator nicht gefunden, aber ich kann nochmal suchen gehn.
Ich wollte das jetzt eigentlich alles in Deutschland bei Alternate bestellen lassen und von dennen zusammenbauen lassen. Habe ich da nicht die vom gesetzgeber vorgschriebene 24 monate garantie?(dachte ich, dass es sowas gibt).
Also minimiert die SSD wirklich nur Programmstartzeiten, macht den PC an sich aber nicht leistungsstärker?
Vielen Dank Für die Antworten!!!
LG niko


----------



## Kreon (5. Oktober 2011)

1chopper1 schrieb:


> Da ich echt kein Bock hab das die nach 6 monaten kaputt ist (stand in bewertungen von anderen 50 Euro Festplatten) und alle daten weg sind dachte ich das ist vllt keine schlechte investition.


 
Auch eine 90 Euro Festplatte beinhaltet keine 100%-ige Garantie, dass sie in den nächsten 5 Jahren nicht ausfallen wird. So oder so, alle Daten sind nur dann weg, wenn man kein Backup gemacht hat. Um ein Backup kommt man also nicht herum, egal welche primäre Festplatte man verwendet.


----------



## quaaaaaak (5. Oktober 2011)

1chopper1 schrieb:


> Da ich echt kein Bock hab das die nach 6 monaten kaputt ist (stand in bewertungen von anderen 50 Euro Festplatten) und alle daten weg sind dachte ich das ist vllt keine schlechte investition.
> Ich wollte das jetzt eigentlich alles in Deutschland bei Alternate bestellen lassen und von dennen zusammenbauen lassen. Habe ich da nicht die vom gesetzgeber vorgschriebene 24 monate garantie?(dachte ich, dass es sowas gibt).
> Also minimiert die SSD wirklich nur Programmstartzeiten, macht den PC an sich aber nicht leistungsstärker?


naja glaube wohl eher nicht, dass die normalen festplatten nach 6 monaten kaputt sind, defekt sein kann immer was, obwohl der fehler meist ca 50cm vorm bildschirm sitzt^^ eine 100% garantie gibt es nicht wie Kreon schon sagt, ich würde mir das ganze sparen und lieber wöchtenlich ein backup auf eine externe festplatte machen also eine server festplatte zu kaufen 
du hast 24 monate händler gewährleistung(inkl. nach 6 monaten beweislast umkehr), garantie bekommst du nur vom hersteller oder vom händler gegen einen unbestimmten aufpreis.
ja eine ssd minimiert nur die programmstartzeit, mehr leistung bekommt er dadruch nicht, aber ist viel angehnehmer mit einer ssd zu arbeiten als einer normalen festplatte


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2011)

Das mit der teuren Festplatten ist Quatsch. o.k, so eine "Serverplatte" ist rein theoretisch vlt nochmal nen Tick besser, weil die nochmal die Qualitätssicherung dafür etwas verbessern, vlt sind die auch nen Tick besser gekühlt - vlt ist das aber auch reines Marketing. Kaputtgehen kann auch so eine PLatte ohne Vorwarnung...  aus jahrelangen Forenerfarungen weiß ich, dass eine normale Festplatte ganz allgemein trotzdem relativ selten ausfällt, und die schlechten Meinungen, von denen Du liest, sind vermutlich die wenigen Promille an Kunden, denen die Platte halt ausgefallen ist. Das sind dann RELATIV gesehen bei den Meinungsportalen viele, denn die Leute schreiben - grad bei ner Festplatte, die ja außer Daten speichern nix macht - eher was zu einem Produkt, wenn sie meckern wollen als wenn sie loben wollen. Wenn da 20% schlechte Meinungen sind, heißt das also nicht, dass 20% aller Käufer unzufrieden sind  

Und so oder so: Daten sichert man IMMER zweifach, denn selbst die beste Platte der Welt kann ohne Vorwarnung hopps gehen. Und wenn das dann passiert, hast Du ja Gewährleistung, so dass rein finanziell kein Schaden entsteht.

Ich hab Festplatten seit ich damals nen Amiga hatte, eine 50MB-Platte. Daran siehst Du, wie lange ich schon welche habe, und so alle 2-3 Jahre kommt ne neue dazu. Und in all den Jahren ist mir nur eine einzige Platte mal kaputtgegangen, bei der wiederum vorher schon ANzeichen erkennbar waren UND die Plattenserie galt damals eh als "geht oft kaputt"-Platte


----------



## 1chopper1 (6. Oktober 2011)

Kann ich bei dem PC games PC einfach ein 2tes Laufwerk einsetzten oder muss ich das aktuelle ausbauen und dann das BlueRay einbauen? Und kann dadurch das ich dann was am Pc verändere die Garantie verfallen?
Und nochmal zur Frage warum der Pc im ersten Post so viel günstiger ist, hat zwar keine SSD dafür aber ne bessere Grafikkarte. Sind da dann andere Teile schlechter oder ist Alternate einfach ein relativ teurer Shop?
LG niko


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2011)

Alternate ist in der Tat oft rel. teuer. Vor allem beim selber zusammenstellen nehmen die glaub ich 100€, das ist sehr viel. Ich stelle oft bei hardwareversand.de einen PC zusammen, die liegen bei den Einzelteilen immer bei den preiswerteren Shops UND nehmen nur 20€ für den Zusammenbau.

Beim PCGH-PC sieht es so aus, als habe der insgesamt 3 Schächte für 5 1/4 Zoll Laufwerke, also müsstest Du bis zu zwei weitere optische Laufwerke einbauen können, ohne das vorhandene zu entfernen.

Mit der "Garantie" ist das halt immer so ne Sache, denn manche Fertig-PCs haben eine deutlich erweiterte "Garantie" von zB 5 Jahren, die nur gilt, wenn man nichts am PC verändert. Es gibt aber auch Urteile, die bestätigen, dass es nicht zumutbar ist, nichts am PC ändern zu dürfen. Wenn also nicht WEGEN des neuen Bauteils der Defekt enstanden ist oder sein kann, dürfen die in Sachen "Garantie" einem keine Steine in den Weg legen. Was aber o.k wäre ist zB so was wie "der PC geht nicht mehr", und Du verwendest ganz anderes RAM als vorher - da könnten die eine ERWEITERTE Garantie verweigern. Aber wenn Du wiederum beweist, dass der PC mit dem neuen RAM zB 6 Monate lang lief und auch mit anderem RAM nicht mehr geht, so dass vermutlich Mainboard oder CPU defekt sind, dann müssen die die Reklamation annehmen, zumindest innerhalb der 24 Monate Gewährleistung. Die gilt nämlich für alle Einzelteile und nicht nur für den gesamten PC als EIN Produkt.


----------



## 1chopper1 (6. Oktober 2011)

So vielen dank für die ganze beratung. Habe mich jetzt also dich für den High End PC Nvidia Edition entschieden und werde den dann wenn ich es wirklich brauche mit Blue Ray ausstatten. 
Jetzt fehlt für den perfekten Pc nur noch n anständiger 24 Zoll monitor (120-150€) und Maus und Tastatur und Headset.
Gibt es da irgendwelche Empfelungen? Vor allem bei den Monitoren blick ich nich ganz durch LCD oder LED. Gibts da nen großen unterscheid abgesehn vom Stromverbrauch? 
Maus und Tastaur sind ja meistens geschmackssache aber wer da was tolles für 20-40 euro kennt her damit! 

Lg


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2011)

Monitore schau mal zB hier Monitore für Spieler: Kaufberatung mit Monitoren von 22 bis 27 Zoll, mit 3D-Funktion und ohne

Samsung, LG sind an sich immer ganz gut. Und schon lieber 150€ investieren als nur 120€.

Maus: die Sharkoon Fireglider kostet ca 20-25€ und ist dafür echt sehr gut. Gibt es in "Flammendesign" oder schwarz

Tastatur: ich hab seit ein paar Wochen eine Microsoft X4, die ist auch gut. Hab die 34€ bekommen. Aber eine Logitech Stanard-Media-Tastatur für 20€ tut es auch.

Headset: hängt davon ab. Vor allem vom Budget. Willst Du dann auch für Spiele Surround? Dann brauchst Du ein USB-Headset, welches Dolby Headphone hat - gibt es ab ca. 40-50€. Oder ein normales Headset + Soundkarte, die Dolby Headphone hat (ab 30€). Klanglich wären normale Kopfhörer plus ein separates Mic die bessere Wahl, da Headsets überteuert sind. Es gibt ein paar Kopfhörer, die es quasi baugleich auch als Headset gibt, aber mit 50% Aufpreis, obwohl das Mic maximal 10€ wert ist.


----------



## 1chopper1 (7. Oktober 2011)

Die Maus und Tastatur nehm ich! Sehr schön. Beim Monitor schwanke ich jetzt zwischen dem BenQ G2420HD und dem LG W2443T. Ich finde momentan den von LG besser, der hat aber keine HDMI schnittstelle, aber einen HDCP- fähigen DVI Anschluss. 
Ist das also egal das er kein HDMI hat oder sollte das schon sein.
LG niko


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2011)

Qualitativ ist beides identisch, HDMI hat halt noch zusätzlich Ton und MUSS per Defintion HDCP haben. DVI muss kein HCDP haben, aber bei vielen Monitoren ist es dabei. HDMI brauchst Du also nur, wenn Du ohne Adapter auch mal zB eine Spielekonsole oder nen DVD/BD-player anschließen willst und/oder wenn Du über den Monitor, sofern der Boxen hat, auch Ton hören willst, ohne separat die Soundkarte mit dem Monitor verbinden zu müssen.


----------



## 1chopper1 (7. Oktober 2011)

Also wenn ich den ohne HDMI kaufe, dann aber irgendwann doch mal ne spielekonsole anschließen will, ist das auch kein problem, ich muss mir nur n passenden adapter kaufen?!


----------



## 1chopper1 (7. Oktober 2011)

Oder ein BlueRay/DVD player(das wäre ja ne option für mich, dann muss ich mir kein Blueray laufwerk in den pc einbauen lassen sondern hol mir einfach n seperaten player)


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2011)

ja, du brauchst dann nur einen Adapter. Du musst bei nem BDPlayer halt drauf achten, dass der auch noch einen analogen Ton-Ausgang hat, damit Du da Boxen dran anschließen kannst


----------

